# iPod Shuffle 4eme génération VS iPhone ?



## todofirst (1 Octobre 2010)

Quelqu'un as t-il comparé la qualité du son entre le dernier iPod shuffle et un iPhone ?
Merci.


----------



## Rémi M (1 Octobre 2010)

Je pense que c'est les mêmes hauts parleurs, ça couterai trop cher de faire 2 modèles.


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Octobre 2010)

Le son est le même sur tous les iPod, tout dépend de tes écouteurs ^^


----------



## todofirst (1 Octobre 2010)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Le son est le même sur tous les iPod, tout dépend de tes écouteurs ^^



Ok merci.


----------



## Anthony (2 Octobre 2010)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Le son est le même sur tous les iPod, tout dépend de tes écouteurs ^^



Non, ce n'est pas vrai.

Il y a d'abord une différence entre le son passant par la prise casque et par la prise Dock. Le circuit n'est pas le même, la qualité audio est parfaite en passant par la prise Dock, dépend grandement du DSP en passant par la prise casque.

Le shuffle a un petit creux dans le bas médium, que l'iPod nano a moins, par exemple. Le son de l'iPhone est un peu plus équilibré, mais pas stellaire non plus.


----------



## todofirst (2 Octobre 2010)

Anthony a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas vrai.
> 
> Il y a d'abord une différence entre le son passant par la prise casque et par la prise Dock. Le circuit n'est pas le même, la qualité audio est parfaite en passant par la prise Dock, dépend grandement du DSP en passant par la prise casque.
> 
> Le shuffle a un petit creux dans le bas médium, que l'iPod nano a moins, par exemple. Le son de l'iPhone est un peu plus équilibré, mais pas stellaire non plus.



Merci d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne.


----------



## claud (2 Octobre 2010)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Le son est le même sur tous les iPod, tout dépend de tes écouteurs ^^



Autrement dit la question que je viens de poser là : http://forums.macg.co/ipod/quel-ipod-pour-de-la-musique-classique-456762.html
a pour réponse : peu importe le modèle.

C'est bien ça ?

Mais Anthony ne semble pas d'accord ?


----------

